# Satellite Radio in New Nissans and Infinitis



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Nissan announced today that satellite radio systems will be available in select 2003 model Nissan and Infiniti division vehicles beginning later this year, offering customers a choice of the two satellite radio providers.

Satellite radio offers consumers more than 100 channels of high-quality, digital music and information through the vehicle's existing audio system. Nissan is partnering with XM Satellite Radio and Sirius Satellite Radio to provide the radio services, and Clarion Corporation of America will provide the radio receivers.

The satellite radio systems will be available this coming fall on Infiniti and Nissan 2003 models. They include the Infiniti Q45 performance luxury sedan, the Infiniti G35, the Infiniti I35 luxury sedan along with the Nissan Pathfinder sport-utility vehicle and the Nissan Murano crossover SUV.

Full Story


----------

